# 2011-12 Deer Hunting Proposals Made to Ohio Wildlife Council



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Only one change has been proposed to the deer hunting regulations for 2011-12, according to the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

